# Custom Innerboots



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

What is the best place in the central mountains (Vail, Summit, Glenwood) to get custom innerboots made? I'm considering SureFoot, but I think it is like $350. I have new boots from last spring, new footbeds, but I think there is a little too much volume in there. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Whitelightning:
What type of boots? Ski/Tele/Boarding?? It all depends on which one is who I would recommend on seeing. SureFoot Cork for any of those are great, that is what I have. As for liners, thats where I need to know the type of boot. SteveZ


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Surefoot's awesome. They've always done a great job with all of my custom work and I've only had superior service from them.

COUNT


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

This is for my Alpine boots, which I use the most. I already have a Surefoot footbed which is great. They sent a mailer, and there is a sale last weekend of the month, liners are 20%, but I will be out of town then. Doh!


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

WhiteLightning:

I now it is out of the way but I recommend heading to either Larry's Boot shop in Boulder (he is the sh%t). Or to Boulder Ski deals. You will not be disappointed. PM me if you are going down to Larry's and I will give you the 411. 
ps. well worth it.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

I fit boots for about five years at a different shop, and I second Surefoot. I have had their conformable liners made for a few boots. They are definately sweet, especially if you have any fit issues. (Unlike most they also have an injected tongue) Not sure on the volume issue. That can be tricky, if you don't get enough foam in there. They would know best. I bet they would let you prepay or call in during the sale. The Steamboat shop has been top notch on service and knowledge, not sure on the others. Some may argue, but I am a firm believer, that done right on a proper shell fit, with a good insole, it provides the best fit available. Good luck.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I have Surefoot insoles and liners in my alpine boots and it makes all the difference. I use to lose toenials all the time and haven't since getting the liners last year. The increase in ski control is awesome. Surefoot is the only one I know of that is able to take up volume. I have super skinney ankles and needed something that took up all the extra volume in there.

My only issue is the shitty service I got at the Keystone Surefoot. They screwed up the first foaming they did and then proceeded to be complete jerks when I went back to get it corrected. One of the boots is still not fitting right and I'm sure not looking forward to going back to them. I'll probably see if another store is better. Maybe the staff there is just pissed off that they got stuck at keystone.

The other one I did research on was Intuition liners. At TGR's forum there was alot of people that liked them. I don't have any firsthand knowledge though and I don't see how they could take up alot of volume like Surefoot's liners.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Count, which Surefoot did you go to? I've had crappy service from the Keystone store and won't go back to them.


----------



## kiwi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Zip-Fit*

I use Sven Coomber's Zip-fit liners. Excellent product, high performance and good durability. Also check out his cork composite footbeds. I got my liners from his New Zealand guy, but I believe the man himself operates out of Aspen. Good luck. Paul.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

It was Keystone. They've always been good to me. Occasionally a new guy there won't know what's going on, though. Tyler (Cataldo) is the manager of the shop and does an excellent job. If you're not sure, ask for him. I'm not sure if my name still means anything there but if you tell them Derk sent you, you may at least get better service. Best of luck.

D


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I may try to call in a purchase while I'm gone. It is just so much $$$ though!


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

It's alot of $$$ (I've dropped $1300 at surefoot for my boots, insoles and liners so far). But if you have hard to fit feet like me its worth it if you do alot of skiing and would prefer for your skis to go where you point them.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Whitelightning: 
I would have to fully agree with blutzski. Once you have them you will never turn back. Ask anyone who has had Surefoot and I guarantee they will say it is worth it and that they are still using Surefoot. Spend the money you will not regret it.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

if you ever get to CB (or any of you gunny folk), i would recommend R.B. at the base of the hill under the brown lab.


-aaron


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

My recommedation would be The Custom Foot on South Broadway in Englewood (formerly located in Mountain Miser, until they closed suddenly). Lee Kinney is a craftsman and goes the extra mile to ensure the best fit possible. Call (303) 761-4002 to schedule an appointment - you will not regret it!

P.S. It's still dumping up here at the Park - 30" reported this morning at the top and it's still coming down :lol:


----------

